
Build a Serverless Web Application - rbanffy
https://aws.amazon.com/lambda/resources/refarch/refarch-webapp/
======
ryanab
I think this is the same as www.turbo360.co which uses a node/express based
syntax as an approach to abstract away some of the lower level details of AWS.

~~~
alexvallorosi
Yeah, turbo is built on Lambda, which makes it really cheap to host web apps.
It's cool to see how it works under the hood! Here's what I built with it:
[http://squaremeals-hdmqb6.turbo360-vertex.com/](http://squaremeals-
hdmqb6.turbo360-vertex.com/)

